# ID Tropheus sp. "Black"...?



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

What would you call these Tropheus...?

young alpha male









some others in the group









juvenile pic of some of the group









Thanks. The seller has been rather uncommunicative.


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

They look like Pemba/Bemba. I got some young tropheus bemba that look excatly they them.


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

looks like kiriza to me


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

No doubts that they are kirizas. The yellow band goes right to the top of the fin.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

They look like Kiriza's to me also but, the band can go through the dorsal in Bemba's as well.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



noddy said:


> They look like Kiriza's to me also but, the band can go through the dorsal in Bemba's as well.


YouÂ´re right but this fish is black and the yellow is bright - in bembas the body is more brownish and the band normally more orange.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Was sold as "Bemba".

They seem to have a consistant yellow to deep gold color. 
Seems like non-dominant Bemba/Pemba are darker/dusky and seem to show a deeper orange color even then, compared to these fish in question which show a dull faded yellow. Don't know if I can assume they are pure Kiriza.

I've asked the seller, highly rated on this site, about the fish such as what the parents are like and source, and he ignored me. The only response he gave me was maybe there might have been a mix up. Then he ignored me.

He was kinda odd from the start, seemed like he would tell me anything to make a sale. I gave him the benefit of the doubt, maybe he was short on time, and made the order. He/they wouldn't tell me how many of the Tropheus he actually had before I ordered, he had less than he said. After I got the order I had a problem with the other fish I also ordered, asked advice, he totally ignored me. I didn't press on the losses, since I knew they were sensitive fish. Then later I asked about the source of the Tropheus to figure out what I had for sure. They are not interested in repeat sales, that is for sure.

Any advice?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

They are either kiriza or bemba.

From first look, I thought they were kiriza.

Who was the seller?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I would suggest you ask for full refund or at least a credit to be used on another order. Feel free to send the seller a link to this thread. You can also describe your experience in the reviews section of this forum.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

This is why I don't like guessing at fish I.D's, No matter what everyone thinks they look like, they were sold as Bemba. You can't say they are Kiriza. I would like to know who the seller is (I can probably guess anyway). I also agree with Northshore I would ask for a full refund. I have seen Bemba that were very yellow instead of orange however, mine were very orange. There is a thread on another site where somebody had bemba's that were very orange but then put them next to some othe fish (either Ikola or maswa) and they turned yellow. The problem you now have is, you can't add to the group. I hope you got enough of them.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Noki: I touched up your pictures a bit to enhance the quality and contrast.

I think you in fact have a mix of Bemba and Kiriza, so it would seem.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Her is one of my adult kirizas - bought them through an importer that is reliable so I am pretty confident this is how a kiriza looks.
Your pics look kiriza-like but I don't want to be the judge.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

